

Umair Haque: Detroit's 6 Mistakes and How Not to Make Them - astrec
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/haque/2008/11/detroits_6_mistakes_and_how_no.html

======
LPTS
Pull his string, out comes: "So all we have to do is leverage information
across multiple paradigms to create a shift from a top down hierarchy into a
holographically oriented multiplex and virally spread the data, growing value
organically rather than forcing it industrially. In the 21st century 20th
century thinking won't work, because it results in detroit, which sucks.
Google doesn't suck because it knows how to tap communities, groups, and
markets for information, resources, and ads, creating value from the
decentralization of power. Detroit should be google because it's the 21st
century or something." until the string runs out.

I swear that guy is on the same drugs I am.

